# Need Help ASAP



## nick487 (Mar 30, 2012)

hey i guys i need some help with reassemblying my hk usp 9mm (V1). i detail stripped my slide with one problem. i got the extractor but getting the firing pin back in is a pain in the freakin butt. i messed with it for 3hrs last night yeilding no results. i need help. any pointers you guys can give me or videos you can direct me towards???? thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## willie848 (Mar 10, 2012)

nick487 said:


> hey i guys i need some help with reassemblying my hk usp 9mm (V1). i detail stripped my slide with one problem. i got the extractor but getting the firing pin back in is a pain in the freakin butt. i messed with it for 3hrs last night yeilding no results. i need help. any pointers you guys can give me or videos you can direct me towards???? thanks i appreciate it.


If you still need help take it to your nearest gun shop.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Tadaaaaa!

HK USP Disassembly and Reassembly Part 4 of 6 - YouTube


----------

